# Vetassess Processing Time 2014



## micro (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Everyone who have applied for Skills Assessment from Vetassess or planning to apply are welcome to state their time lines or any useful advises.

My own application:

Occupation: 234517 ---- Vetassess Applied: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Acknowledgement: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Result: ??????


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi 

My husband is planning to apply for skills assessment from vetassess very soon and we are very curious to know how many weeks it takes for the assessment. We are currently looking out for a fast track option as well in vetassess but unable to find one. Do u have any idea if they have a fast track option there. Have you received ur results??

All the best


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

micro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Everyone who have applied for Skills Assessment from Vetassess or planning to apply are welcome to state their time lines or any useful advises.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a googlesheet on this? Now this ? But i will add mine.


Occupation: 222311 ---- Vetassess Applied: 01-Nov-2013, Vetassess Acknowledgement: 05-Nov-2013, Vetassess Result: ??????
Occupation: 234517 ---- Vetassess Applied: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Acknowledgement: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Result: ??????


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

wonderful said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband is planning to apply for skills assessment from vetassess very soon and we are very curious to know how many weeks it takes for the assessment. We are currently looking out for a fast track option as well in vetassess but unable to find one. Do u have any idea if they have a fast track option there. Have you received ur results??
> 
> All the best


Unfortunately no fast track. Normal processing time is 8-12 weeks but since December it has been 12-14 weeks.

Manan


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Manan,

Thanks for the info.. 

In this : 
" Occupation: 222311 ---- Vetassess Applied: 01-Nov-2013, Vetassess Acknowledgement: 05-Nov-2013, Vetassess Result: ??????
Occupation: 234517 ---- Vetassess Applied: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Acknowledgement: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Result: ?????? "

Do u mean that u have applied for vetassess with two different applications at the same time?? ( I dint know this)

If yes, then havent u received the results of any of ur applications??


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

wonderful said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Thanks for the info..
> 
> ...


No. I applied on 1st and VET acknowledged the application on 5th. That is what it means.

Manan


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Manan,

But how abt this second details : "Occupation: 234517 ---- Vetassess Applied: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Acknowledgement: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Result: ?????? "

Is this application for ur spouse??

Vetassess acknowledged the application on 5th Nov 2013... its a real long wait then.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

wonderful said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> But how abt this second details : "Occupation: 234517 ---- Vetassess Applied: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Acknowledgement: 23-Dec-2013, Vetassess Result: ?????? "
> 
> ...



That one is micro's application. This is all just a one big misunderstanding.


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Mannan,

All the best for ur results. Do update when u receive ur results.

I hope we will be filing our application at vetassess this week. n wait for the results. 
1 question: Do we have an option of reassessment at vetassess (if we r not satisfied with the results). If yes, then would it again take same amount of time- 12-14 weeks??


----------



## micro (Feb 17, 2014)

*Time*

Hey Manan,

Its been a long time since you applied (November 2013). Have you not received your Assessment outcome yet?


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi micro,

How about your results??? Any updates??


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I have recently given my documents to my agent for processing my VETASSES application. 

We would be lodging the application in 7 - 10 days.

It is good to have a platform for all the VETASSES applicants (of 2014) to share their timelines. This will help others too.

Let us keep the momentum going :grouphug:


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Mannan,


Congrats on ur positive vetassess results..
4 months... is a real long wait..


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

wonderful said:


> Hi Mannan,
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur positive vetassess results..
> 4 months... is a real long wait..


Thanks wonderful.  It was a very long wait.

Manan


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi K sera sera

Are you applying for a Points Test Advice?? and how about the advisory service of the vetassess?? Any idea??

Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Team

I've applied for my assessment on March 2, 2014 and submitted my documents on March 5, 2014. I've also requested a PTA. Prior to the assessment I availed the advisory which was very useful.

Regards,

Trushik


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Trushik,

Thanks for sharing info..
U said u opted for advisory service... In wt way do those guys help us?? Is it a pre-assessment kind of?? Or do they help us in documentation?? 

Thanks


----------



## micro (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Wonderful,

No, i have not received the outcome yet (22-Mar-2014).


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

wonderful said:


> Hi Trushik,
> 
> Thanks for sharing info..
> U said u opted for advisory service... In wt way do those guys help us?? Is it a pre-assessment kind of?? Or do they help us in documentation??
> ...


Hi wonderful

My assessment officer was kind enough to assist me with below mentioned queries

1) choice of appropriate occupation (if you provide them letter of duties and responsibilities and your education qualifications)

2) relevance of your degree and experience towards your nominated occupation

3) documents required for assessment

4) any other query you may have regarding the assessment process

They only advice on the likelyhood of the relevance with no assurance of positive outcome.

I found the service very useful.

Regards
Trushik


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

wonderful said:


> Hi K sera sera
> 
> Are you applying for a Points Test Advice?? and how about the advisory service of the vetassess?? Any idea??
> 
> Thanks


Hi Wonderful,

No, I am not applying for Points Test Advice. Honestly, I do not have much information about it.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd applied January 17th.called up Vetassess during the week and they said that processing times are now around 8-10 weeks.
I've applied for a qualifications only PTA.maybe will get some info by the first week of April

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> I'd applied January 17th.called up Vetassess during the week and they said that processing times are now around 8-10 weeks.
> I've applied for a qualifications only PTA.maybe will get some info by the first week of April
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


Hi jaideep

When did your vet status changed to 'in progress'?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi jaideep When did your vet status changed to 'in progress'?


Took around 3 days after i uploaded the docs.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Took around 3 days after i uploaded the docs.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


I'm still awaiting change in status :frown:


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> I'm still awaiting change in status :frown:


It took me 3 weeks to change into 'in progress'


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

McJim said:


> It took me 3 weeks to change into 'in progress'


My 3 weeks to docs upload would be coming Wednesday. In fact my advisory officer has been on a 4 week holiday, he returns this Monday. I presume my assessment would be allocated to him as he is familiar with my case, and that's when the status will be updated. 

McJim did you apply online? What documents you sent via post?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> My 3 weeks to docs upload would be coming Wednesday. In fact my advisory officer has been on a 4 week holiday, he returns this Monday. I presume my assessment would be allocated to him as he is familiar with my case, and that's when the status will be updated. McJim did you apply online? What documents you sent via post?


Don't think it matters.Vetassess will only start looking at your paper after 8 weeks or so.the actual assessment will only take a couple of weeks

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> My 3 weeks to docs upload would be coming Wednesday. In fact my advisory officer has been on a 4 week holiday, he returns this Monday. I presume my assessment would be allocated to him as he is familiar with my case, and that's when the status will be updated.
> 
> McJim did you apply online? What documents you sent via post?


Hi,
Yeah I did apply online but no documents have been sent to VET. In fact, I uploaded all necessary documents required by VET online.
Did you send your application by post or only uploaded online?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

McJim said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I did apply online but no documents have been sent to VET. In fact, I uploaded all necessary documents required by VET online.
> Did you send your application by post or only uploaded online?


Alright! Same goes for me!


----------



## Deedeezuniga (Nov 3, 2013)

My assesment for architectural draftsperson was positive! ack date 15 Nov ---------> outcome 20 March. Good Luck!


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine was 1st week dec 2013, 
sent vetasses a mail on the 16th March 2014 and they replied still need a couple of weeks as swamped with applications


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Deedeezuniga said:


> My assesment for architectural draftsperson was positive! ack date 15 Nov ---------> outcome 20 March. Good Luck!


Heartiest congratulations for positive assessment... must be a big relief, right!!

arty:arty:


----------



## morningglory (Mar 24, 2014)

*VETASSESS processing times....*

I lodged my application with VETASSESS on the 22nd of January 2014.... I only just had my Technical Interview.... So I would say definitely between 10 and 12 weeks... VETASSESS very professional and helpful. I got just the very best treatment from them and all my questions answered each step of the way......


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

morningglory said:


> I lodged my application with VETASSESS on the 22nd of January 2014.... I only just had my Technical Interview.... So I would say definitely between 10 and 12 weeks... VETASSESS very professional and helpful. I got just the very best treatment from them and all my questions answered each step of the way......


Glad to hear that! What is your occupation code?


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

All the best Cancerinlrules


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

My application 8 weeks passed. Only God knows what store for me from Vet!!!!!!


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> My application 8 weeks passed. Only God knows what store for me from Vet!!!!!!


Don't worry! It'll be positive.

My status changed to ' in progress' today!


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> My application 8 weeks passed. Only God knows what store for me from Vet!!!!!!


Mine is 8 weeks passed as well and it may take at least 4 weeks more. Lets hope for the best to all of us


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Don't worry! It'll be positive.
> 
> My status changed to ' in progress' today!


fingers crossed!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

McJim said:


> fingers crossed!


10 weeks and counting...

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi there,

My hubby applied for his assessment (Panel Beater 324111) on the 17 March 2014, he passed the 1st stage on the 24 March 2014 and he is going for his Technical interview on the 14 April 2014.

Has anyone been for a panel beating technical interview?
Some pointers would be nice.


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Congratulations *



morningglory said:


> I lodged my application with VETASSESS on the 22nd of January 2014.... I only just had my Technical Interview.... So I would say definitely between 10 and 12 weeks... VETASSESS very professional and helpful. I got just the very best treatment from them and all my questions answered each step of the way......


Well Done!! How was it? was it easier than you expected?
Were they friendly?


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

@MICRO
hi. I filed my application on 14.12.13 & till date no result. Status on website shows " in progress" .


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ankurchhabra said:


> @MICRO
> hi. I filed my application on 14.12.13 & till date no result. Status on website shows " in progress" .


Wow that's a long wait . . . I can't understand why some of you are waiting so long.


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

@ Ankurchhabra 
I had applied for an assessment on 12.15.2013 and got it completed only on 04.26.2014. 
It took more than 3 months and 2 phone calls, 1 mail (all of which were promptly answered).
The 1st time I called, they told me the process takes at least 10 weeks (as specified on the site) and also varies from case to case.

I suggest you drop them a mail (if not done so already) or a call would quicken things up a bit.

Regards, 

Proteus


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Proteus said:


> @ Ankurchhabra
> I had applied for an assessment on 12.15.2013 and got it completed only on 04.26.2014.
> It took more than 3 months and 2 phone calls, 1 mail (all of which were promptly answered).
> The 1st time I called, they told me the process takes at least 10 weeks (as specified on the site) and also varies from case to case.
> ...


Hi Proteus

I assume you mean your outcome date is 26/03/2014 and not 26/04/2014.


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

Oops!! Sorry..I ment 26/03/2014


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Proteus said:


> Oops!! Sorry..I ment 26/03/2014


Dont worry! The wait of Vetassess can do it to the sanest of us


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Proteus said:


> @ Ankurchhabra
> I had applied for an assessment on 12.15.2013 and got it completed only on 04.26.2014.
> It took more than 3 months and 2 phone calls, 1 mail (all of which were promptly answered).
> The 1st time I called, they told me the process takes at least 10 weeks (as specified on the site) and also varies from case to case.
> ...


"@ proteus
Thank you very much. I appreciate your detailing.
My case is handled by an agent , I asked him to write to VETASSESS regarding delay in outcome which he refused saying It will ruin & further delay the case. So asked me to keep waiting. 
M quite annoyed on the agent but can't help it , this is India you very rarely find professional people.


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Rose0307 said:


> Wow that's a long wait . . . I can't understand why some of you are waiting so long.


" @ rose0307
What else we can do apart from waiting for VETASSESS result.??


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

McJim said:


> Mine is 8 weeks passed as well and it may take at least 4 weeks more. Lets hope for the best to all of us


Thanks to Allah my outcome positive today


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

tahanpaa said:


> Thanks to Allah my outcome positive today


Congratulations tahanpaa :whoo:


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

Thats true. I guess the whole process is really gonna test our patience!


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new to this informative forum. Yesterday I lodged the application of my Skills Assessment in VETASSESS with all the supporting docs uploaded. Now I'm officially joined the waiting club here.


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

What skill are you having assessed?


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

Rose0307 said:


> What skill are you having assessed?


Geologist. 
The requirement seems to be fairly simple. Just a relevant bachelor degree plus minimum 1 year of post-qualification work experience. 

Does anyone here knows whether vetassess would contact your employer/ex-employer for reference?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

bong190 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this informative forum. Yesterday I lodged the application of my Skills Assessment in VETASSESS with all the supporting docs uploaded. Now I'm officially joined the waiting club here.


Welcome to the forum!

Good luck!


----------



## abusamir (Oct 30, 2013)

vetassess processing time is standard and it depends and delays some time because of the documents we submit.
try to submit the documents with high authenticity. in my case i have made the certified copies from the australian consulate. it is expensive but the assessor who had your file is at ease.if you have a documents around 20 pages make it most of your certificates related to your trade and the trade you applying for the assessment.
then find the key certificates few around 4 to 5 and your passport copy and latest employment evidence,make a effort to get certified by the Australian consulate or Australian lawyers.
this WILL speed up your first stage assessment quite faster. mine I have submitted on 17th December 2013 and got 1st stage on outcome on 22/01/2014 4 weeks approx.
then i got 2nd stage on 20/03/2014 and within 7 days i have got successful OTSR.Thanks to god.

THE POINT IS : PREPARE THE DOCUMENTS WHAT VETASSESS WANTS TO SEE NOT WHAT YOU HAVE.


----------



## Lkpuri (Apr 14, 2014)

*vetassess result*

Have you got Vetassess result now?


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

We should have our outcome by next week Friday or Monday the 28/04/2014


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey and Assalamualikum guyz,

I had already applied for assesment and waiting period starts now,
Well, it can be hard but lets hope for the best insha'Allah... for all of us..

Mohammed usman


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Just about to close in on my app to vetassess, i have some basic questions, please help with your recommendations:

1.Is it essential to pay for PTA? i have 3 jobs in the last 10 years and felt i should go for pta.
2.what are the documents reqd to be uploaded? am aware of education and have some doubts over employment docs, a list would definitely help
3.am done with ielts, how can i calculate my points approx for my own reference

many thanks


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Gents,
Finally my assessment is showing up as completed...just got the following mail.Does it mean they may require more papers or is my assessment now complete.
=================

Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
and the result letter will be available to download in PDF format from the online portal within 2 business days.
If you have indicated that you also wish to receive a hard copy of the result letter, this will be sent out by the selected mail service.

Please note: VETASSESS will contact you by e-mail using the e-mail address you have provided with this application. Please ensure that this email account is checked regularly for status updates.

Status updates will include requests for missing documentation, receipt of requested documentation and the outcome of your assessment.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Finally my assessment is showing up as completed...just got the following mail.Does it mean they may require more papers or is my assessment now complete.
> =================
> 
> ...



Congratulations jaideepf


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks..waiting for my result.Maybe today

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

HI jaideepf1407 

It looks like they have completed your assessment and they will make it available to you soon.


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

sairavi said:


> Just about to close in on my app to vetassess, i have some basic questions, please help with your recommendations:
> 
> 1.Is it essential to pay for PTA? i have 3 jobs in the last 10 years and felt i should go for pta.
> 2.what are the documents reqd to be uploaded? am aware of education and have some doubts over employment docs, a list would definitely help
> ...


Hi Sairavi,

They need as much supporting information as possible:

Payslips
Tax returns
letters of reference
Essay explaining what you do
Video evidence
Certificates of qualifications 
Referrals from private clients or employers
A well drawn up CV 
Make sure that your referrals are contactable 

What does PTA mean?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got the a Result..It's positive

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally after a long wait got my result.
Positive after exact 16weeks of acknowledgement .


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Congratulations Ankurchhabra 

We are still waiting, we hope to have our result by Monday 28th April or Tuesday 29th April


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

sairavi said:


> Just about to close in on my app to vetassess, i have some basic questions, please help with your recommendations:
> 
> 1.Is it essential to pay for PTA? i have 3 jobs in the last 10 years and felt i should go for pta.
> 2.what are the documents reqd to be uploaded? am aware of education and have some doubts over employment docs, a list would definitely help
> ...


Points Test Advisory as the name suggests is an advice issued by vetassess for CO to consider during the processing of visa application for points based skilled migration. It is completely optional and should be chosen when one feels there will be clarity in the case by getting this advice like clarity on work experience in 'relevant' field and can help in such cases...

For documents you will require all coloured certified scanned copies of qualification proof i.e. Degree or provisional pass certificates etc., proof of paid employment in relevant field i.e. Appointment letter, promotion letter, increment letter, bank statement of salary account, payslips etc.; high resolution passport certificate, job responsibilities letter from employer or stat deceleration stating the same for each employment and stat deceleration of not staying in Australia when applying along with photo identity proof of residence and identity...

For IELTS if you have scored more than or equal to 7 in each section then 10 points and more than 8 in all sections then 20 points...

Hope I answered all your queries...

All the best!


----------



## Ankurchhabra (Apr 1, 2014)

@Rose
Fingers crossed.
Best of luck


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Our agent checked online and the Trade Assessment was successful.
We are just waiting for the official letter 

Yayayayaya!!


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Rose0307 said:


> Our agent checked online and the Trade Assessment was successful.
> We are just waiting for the official letter
> 
> Yayayayaya!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you 
Now the VISA Application


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rose0307 said:


> Our agent checked online and the Trade Assessment was successful.
> We are just waiting for the official letter
> 
> Yayayayaya!!


Congrats rose


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new in this forum. Vetassess submitted on 2nd Jan 2014. As of now, still no result.


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that qld . . . hang in there, hopefully you hear something soon.
Are you doing it yourself? or do you have an agent?


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Rose0307,

My agent submmitted it for me. Wonder why its taking so long....


----------



## Rose0307 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi qld,

That is rather strange, what are you having assessed?
We also had ours submitted by an agent and I must say it all happened really quickly 
I was very impressed.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rose0307 said:


> Hi qld,
> 
> That is rather strange, what are you having assessed?
> We also had ours submitted by an agent and I must say it all happened really quickly
> I was very impressed.


Hi rose,

Which agent have you applied through ?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied on 1st April, 2014 and VETASSES have acknowledged the receipt of my documents on 7th April, 2014...

So, huh, just started the journey... Just 4 weeks gone...


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 1st April, 2014 and VETASSES have acknowledged the receipt of my documents on 7th April, 2014...
> 
> So, huh, just started the journey... Just 4 weeks gone...


Good luck !!


----------



## Explorer1986 (May 3, 2014)

*VET Skill Assessment for Internal Auditor*

Hello All,

I have lodged an application for skill assessment with Vitassess on 23-Jan-14.

Application has been lodged through an agent for Internal Auditor (221214).

Though it's 12 week official time mentioned to complete skill assessment but now 14 weeks have gone but it is still in pending status.

Guys, please help with phone numbers and emails of Vetassess through which I can send my queries to them.

Prompt response will be appreciated.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Rose0307 said:


> Hi qld,
> 
> That is rather strange, what are you having assessed?
> We also had ours submitted by an agent and I must say it all happened really quickly
> I was very impressed.


Hi Rose, 

Biochemist -234513. Someone applied on 31.12.13 got hers on 2.5.14. Mine applied on 2.1.14 just a few days behind hers. Guess it is going to be anytime now. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

micro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Everyone who have applied for Skills Assessment from Vetassess or planning to apply are welcome to state their time lines or any useful advises.
> 
> ...


Hi micro,

Was wondering have you gotten yours?


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Explorer1986 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged an application for skill assessment with Vitassess on 23-Jan-14.
> 
> ...


The contact number is mentioned on the vetassess site


----------



## arifurrahman (May 6, 2014)

*Alhamdulillah, I got my VETASSESS Positive Outcome Today*

I had applied for the ICT Business Development Manager (ANZSCO Code: 225212) on January 01, 2014, and today my agent sent me the positive outcome letter. The letter is dated May 02, 2014. It took just about 4 months to get my assessment done. I will now sit for the IELTS test with the Target of 7 in each band.

Wish me luck!


----------



## User22 (May 5, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> I'd applied January 17th.called up Vetassess during the week and they said that processing times are now around 8-10 weeks.
> I've applied for a qualifications only PTA.maybe will get some info by the first week of April
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?



hi guys I am new to this forum. My wife applied on 15th January 2014 but still we are waiting for the outcome. My agent said that, will get reply by next week.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

User22 said:


> hi guys I am new to this forum. My wife applied on 15th January 2014 but still we are waiting for the outcome. My agent said that, will get reply by next week.


Hi, 
As jaideep said call them and ask for the status. I applied on 31st jan 14. I called them up 2 days back and the very next day I received a mail from vetassess for two more documents
That means when u call them they immediately respond to your application.


----------



## User22 (May 5, 2014)

explorer5 said:


> Hi,
> As jaideep said call them and ask for the status. I applied on 31st jan 14. I called them up 2 days back and the very next day I received a mail from vetassess for two more documents
> That means when u call them they immediately respond to your application.



I called my agent today again, he already called them and vet. people said it will take some time. 
As we all know that it will take some time to get there reply. 
My wife applied for Human resource advisor(223111). Right now she is preparing for Ielts and will apear for exam in July.


----------



## kevincwr (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

I submitted my documents on 11/01/2014 and finally yesterday i got my outcome and it was positive.  Cleared my ietls and vetassess and next step EOI submission. hope for the best! To those who are still waiting for outcome, good luck and i am sure you will get yours soon. peace!


----------



## swloz (May 10, 2014)

micro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Everyone who have applied for Skills Assessment from Vetassess or planning to apply are welcome to state their time lines or any useful advises.
> 
> ...


If there is any google doc listing dates for vetasses assessment for everyone...is it possible to go through that just to get an idea?


----------



## User22 (May 5, 2014)

kevincwr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my documents on 11/01/2014 and finally yesterday i got my outcome and it was positive.  Cleared my ietls and vetassess and next step EOI submission. hope for the best! To those who are still waiting for outcome, good luck and i am sure you will get yours soon. peace!



Congrats !!


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi friends

I am a Banker with almost 12 years of work exp with various banks. Out of the total work exp, 3 years and 3 months is as an Internal Auditor 221214 and that is what I am going to get assessed. I was in this profile from Apr 2010 to June 2013. I am going to get only this period and skill assessed. 
I have 2 queries-

1) Should I send work experience docs related to all my previous organizations, in order to show continuity of employment or just the relevant docs pertaining to company where i worked as an Internal Auditor, since docs for my entire work exp run into 80-90 sheets and I am afraid that the assessing officer might feel bombarded with so many docs and might delay the case. 

2) As i am presently working in a different profile in banking and Internal Auditor is not my current profile ( though a very recent one), do you think this should have any negative impact on the assessment. 

Regards


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

kevincwr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my documents on 11/01/2014 and finally yesterday i got my outcome and it was positive.  Cleared my ietls and vetassess and next step EOI submission. hope for the best! To those who are still waiting for outcome, good luck and i am sure you will get yours soon. peace!


Congratulation! Did you apply online or by post?


----------



## kevincwr (Jan 7, 2014)

McJim said:


> Congratulation! Did you apply online or by post?


I applied through online  i just scanned all the stuffs that were required and waited for the outcome. It took me 16weeks


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am a Banker with almost 12 years of work exp with various banks. Out of the total work exp, 3 years and 3 months is as an Internal Auditor 221214 and that is what I am going to get assessed. I was in this profile from Apr 2010 to June 2013. I am going to get only this period and skill assessed.
> I have 2 queries-
> ...


Help please


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

kevincwr said:


> I applied through online  i just scanned all the stuffs that were required and waited for the outcome. It took me 16weeks


Thanks. Did they ask for any additional documents during the process?
I applied online too and just 3 week after you. So I guess the outcome will be within a couple of weeks hopefully.
By the way, if it is not personal can I ask what your occupation is?


----------



## Explorer1986 (May 3, 2014)

*Miscommunication in Vetassess Verification Call*

Hello All,

Recently, there was a call from Vetassess to confirm employment credentials provided for my wife. However, due to accent issue question did not understood properly and wrong information has been conveyed to person on call.

Now, current status of skill assessment is Completed and I doubt it to turn as negative due to miscommunication.

My question to all of you is that can Vetassess could be requested to provide questionnaire on an email so that manager will able to confirm employment credentials in writing.

Please advise.


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, I lodged my Vetassess skilss assessment on 3 Apr, with all dcouments uploaded on 10 Apr. Today morning (12 May), I found my application status was changed from 'lodged' to 'in process''. It took an entire month for this update. 
My occupation is geologist

How much time should I expect the outcome from this point onward?


----------



## Explorer1986 (May 3, 2014)

bong190 said:


> Hello everyone, I lodged my Vetassess skilss assessment on 3 Apr, with all dcouments uploaded on 10 Apr. Today morning (12 May), I found my application status was changed from 'lodged' to 'in process''. It took an entire month for this update.
> My occupation is geologist
> 
> How much time should I expect the outcome from this point onward?


Hello Bong,

There is long way to go. Ideally it takes 12 weeks to complete process. So, just be patient and see if you receive any communication from Vetassess for any missing documents.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Explorer1986 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Recently, there was a call from Vetassess to confirm employment credentials provided for my wife. However, due to accent issue question did not understood properly and wrong information has been conveyed to person on call.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You know, I am facing the same difficulty. Since our application has been lodged by an agent, they will receive all the updates/ intimations. My agent has not shared my username/ password, so I am completely dependent on him for updating me. 

I wish there was a way out.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

I received a call from vetassess yesterday regarding my assessment, they asked me to describe my profile and verified other facts over the phone. The call lasted for about 35 minutes.

I guess my outcome is round the corner.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> I received a call from vetassess yesterday regarding my assessment, they asked me to describe my profile and verified other facts over the phone. The call lasted for about 35 minutes.
> 
> I guess my outcome is round the corner.


Hey mate,

Could you please share the questions which they asked for (general) so that we all can get a gist of it. Do they ask the technical stuff also from you???? I am only afraid about my employer as my manager doesn't understand english well nor he writes well, i am afraid that how will he answer the verification call. Please suggest


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Could you please share the questions which they asked for (general) so that we all can get a gist of it. Do they ask the technical stuff also from you???? I am only afraid about my employer as my manager doesn't understand english well nor he writes well, i am afraid that how will he answer the verification call. Please suggest


The questions were broadly general about the business of the employers you have worked for. As my occupation is niche they did ask me some technical questions. In brief it will be about what the employers so and what is your profile in the company.

I don't think they ask technical questions to the employer. Probably just duration of employment and designation.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

This thread has been inactive since quite a while...

Did anyone get a VETASSES assessment done recently?

It has been 12 weeks since my application was lodged.. But no news till date 


Regards


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread has been inactive since quite a while...
> 
> ...


May be its time to call them! 

Some people active in other thread got positive outcome including myself!


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> May be its time to call them!
> 
> Some people active in other thread got positive outcome including myself!


Wow!! That's awesome.. Congrats 

Sure, I will request my consultant to call VETASSES


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re*



K Sera Sera said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread has been inactive since quite a while...
> 
> ...


Yes I got my one


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Yes I got my one



That's great! 

Congrats


----------



## S Srinivas (Jun 29, 2014)

For Project Administrator - 511112 , they took about 18 Weeks which is two weeks than they stated.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

*VET assessment for Internal Auditor*



Explorer1986 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged an application for skill assessment with Vitassess on 23-Jan-14.
> 
> ...




Do you got any revert as on date ???


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Friends,

This is to inform with great happiness that I have received my VETASSESS results in positive today... 

Huh.. One sign of relief... I received my result in 13th Week. Neither me nor my reference got a call for verification.


----------



## cooljay2708 (May 31, 2014)

*Vetassess documents requirement*



S Srinivas said:


> For Project Administrator - 511112 , they took about 18 Weeks which is two weeks than they stated.


Hi Sri,

Could you please share your details/list of documents and process to file your assessment application with Vetassess? Looking forward to hearing from you at your earliest convenience.

Best regards,
Jay


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This is to inform with great happiness that I have received my VETASSESS results in positive today...
> 
> Huh.. One sign of relief... I received my result in 13th Week. Neither me nor my reference got a call for verification.


Congratulations!!

Gear up to submit your EOI.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Gear up to submit your EOI.


I am yet to receive my IELTS results ray:

Once I receive my results, I will submit my EOI


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This is to inform with great happiness that I have received my VETASSESS results in positive today...
> 
> Huh.. One sign of relief... I received my result in 13th Week. Neither me nor my reference got a call for verification.


Hi friend

What is ur occupation code


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Do you got any revert as on date ???


Hi nitin...Did u get ur Vettasses assessment. I hv also applied under internal auditor on 23 may.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Explorer1986 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged an application for skill assessment with Vitassess on 23-Jan-14.
> 
> ...


Hi friend..did u get ur assessment. I hv also applied under internal auditor


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> Yes I got my one


Congrats


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi friend
> 
> What is ur occupation code


HR Advisor


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My agent has submitted our documents to Vetassess on 14th Jan 2014 form India 190 subclass. We still have no result from them.

It is taking abnormally long. Anyone else facing similar issues?

Regards,
Parisha


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

parishavora said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My agent has submitted our documents to Vetassess on 14th Jan 2014 form India 190 subclass. We still have no result from them.
> 
> ...



Hi Parisha,

This is unusual. Please ask your agent to get in touch with them and see if there is any document that is missing or required.

My VETASSESS results were out in 13 weeks as my case was quite simple and straight forward. Are there any complications in your case?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats


Thank you Usha


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

Well last month Vetassess asked me for some extra documents, so I sent them right away. But since I submitted the extra documents also it has been a month.

The extra documents requested were proof of salary payments, which I had already submitted in the first place.

I dont think mine is an unusual case. So I dont know whats happening here.

-Parisha


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

parishavora said:


> Well last month Vetassess asked me for some extra documents, so I sent them right away. But since I submitted the extra documents also it has been a month.
> 
> The extra documents requested were proof of salary payments, which I had already submitted in the first place.
> 
> ...


In case they have contacted you, that means your case is being worked upon.

So, your results would be out soon. In the meanwhile, you can ask your agent to speak to them to check if any other information is required. 

I wish you all the best with your assessment:thumb:


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

thank you, 

I am a bit worried because they are asking for documents that i have already submitted before and it is close to 6 months since I sent all my documents.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi nitin...Did u get ur Vettasses assessment. I hv also applied under internal auditor on 23 may.


hi... nope no result so far...
As you ID suggest... you are from chandigarh i believe...
Anyways... i will PM you to talk on some of issues...


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

parishavora said:


> thank you,
> 
> I am a bit worried because they are asking for documents that i have already submitted before and it is close to 6 months since I sent all my documents.


Hi 

I have been in your situation before. 

The first time VET contacted me was in the 10th week of application asking for documents I had already provided. 

For their convenience, i submitted same docs again. 

It would be a good idea to take your application number from your agent and call the number on the website between 3-5pm AEST. 

You can directly speak to respective officer handling your case and ask them the status. 

Good luck


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> In case they have contacted you, that means your case is being worked upon.
> 
> So, your results would be out soon. In the meanwhile, you can ask your agent to speak to them to check if any other information is required.
> 
> I wish you all the best with your assessment:thumb:





cancerianlrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been in your situation before.
> 
> ...


Thank you...i will try doing that


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Does VETASSESS contact as well universities for educational credentials?


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally got an updated from the VETASSESS since 3 Apr. My status changed to ''completed'' today 10 July. It's exactly the 12th week after I submitted all the documents online on 10 Apr.

I received a message in the communication portal online:
''Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
and the result letter will be available to download in PDF format from the online portal within 2 business days.
If you have indicated that you also wish to receive a hard copy of the result letter, this will be sent out by the selected mail service.''

So, In 2 more days, I will know what to do next.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

bong190 said:


> Finally got an updated from the VETASSESS since 3 Apr. My status changed to ''completed'' today 10 July. It's exactly the 12th week after I submitted all the documents online on 10 Apr.
> 
> I received a message in the communication portal online:
> ''Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
> ...


Good luck!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

bong190 said:


> Finally got an updated from the VETASSESS since 3 Apr. My status changed to ''completed'' today 10 July. It's exactly the 12th week after I submitted all the documents online on 10 Apr.
> 
> I received a message in the communication portal online:
> ''Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
> ...


Good luck... hope for the best.... finger crossed...


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

i submitted june 23 for internal auditor... need to calm down n hold my horses...


----------



## cooljay2708 (May 31, 2014)

bong190 said:


> Finally got an updated from the VETASSESS since 3 Apr. My status changed to ''completed'' today 10 July. It's exactly the 12th week after I submitted all the documents online on 10 Apr.
> 
> I received a message in the communication portal online:
> ''Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
> ...


Congratulations Bong190!....could you please share the list of documents you have submitted to Vetassess for assessment? Looking forward to hearing from you at your earliest convenience.

Regards,
...Jay


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay~ Got the outcome letter online on 11th July. It's positive.
In the outcome letter, although I submitted all my past 5 years's employment documentation to them, they only assessed those from about 1 year ago.
By doing this way, I think they reduced their workload to minimal...as long as they considered that I fulfill their minimum requirement(i.e 1 year or above post qualification work experience highly relevant to the nominated occupation; and a highly relevant bachelor degree)
I spent a great deal effort in organizing all other documents further back to 5 years ago. Apparently, it's just a waste of time.

Anyway, I'm done with VETASSESS. 

Next, State sponsorship.:flypig:


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

bong190 said:


> Yay~ Got the outcome letter online on 11th July. It's positive.
> In the outcome letter, although I submitted all my past 5 years's employment documentation to them, they only assessed those from about 1 year ago.
> By doing this way, I think they reduced their workload to minimal...as long as they considered that I fulfill their minimum requirement(i.e 1 year or above post qualification work experience highly relevant to the nominated occupation; and a highly relevant bachelor degree)
> I spent a great deal effort in organizing all other documents further back to 5 years ago. Apparently, it's just a waste of time.
> ...


Congrats bong190


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

bong190 said:


> Yay~ Got the outcome letter online on 11th July. It's positive.
> In the outcome letter, although I submitted all my past 5 years's employment documentation to them, they only assessed those from about 1 year ago.
> By doing this way, I think they reduced their workload to minimal...as long as they considered that I fulfill their minimum requirement(i.e 1 year or above post qualification work experience highly relevant to the nominated occupation; and a highly relevant bachelor degree)
> I spent a great deal effort in organizing all other documents further back to 5 years ago. Apparently, it's just a waste of time.
> ...


Please share if they contacted anyone from your employer side ?


----------



## bong190 (Apr 11, 2014)

In my case, it was just purely a waiting game. They did not contact my employer nor requested for additional docs.


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

I have entered the 11th week.


----------



## pooja_manchanda (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for VETASSESS on May8,14 through an agent.
My result is still awaited.

Should i call/mail them directly or my agent should do?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

pooja_manchanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for VETASSESS on May8,14 through an agent.
> My result is still awaited.
> ...


Someone who lodged on 12/5/14 got the result yesterday (7/8/14). You will be getting the result soon. My opinion is to ask the agent to follow up with VET.


----------



## S Srinivas (Jun 29, 2014)

*Vetassess - two skills*

Dear All,

I have got a skills assessed for one occupation . and report is positive. Now I want to apply for different occupation which is demand occupation in australia 

Here both the cases are assessing authority is VETASSESS.

Please suggest me if cases have occurred.

Thanks ,please help.

Regards,
Srinivas


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Someone from the other thread got approved after 2 months


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

soeid said:


> Someone from the other thread got approved after 2 months


yes that's axl84- submitted on 3/6/14, lodged on 10/6/14 and today the status is completed


----------



## pooja_manchanda (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi ,

I have received a negative assessment.
Is there any way forward now?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

pooja_manchanda said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have received a negative assessment.
> Is there any way forward now?


Can you tell us your nominated occupation, educ. qualifications and work experience?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

pooja_manchanda said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have received a negative assessment.
> Is there any way forward now?


plus also give details like.. how you applied.. i mean thru agent or self... and what were the reasons given by them


----------



## pooja_manchanda (Aug 8, 2014)

nominated occupation - Specialist Manager (ANZSCO Code: 139999)

educ. qualifications - B.Tech (Electronics and Communication) + MBA (Industrial Safety and Environmental Management )

and work experience - Senior Product Analyst, ProcessMAP Infotech Pvt. Ltd.
(04/2013 to 05/2014) , which is in the field of my study - Industrial Safety and Environmental Management


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

pooja_manchanda said:


> nominated occupation - Specialist Manager (ANZSCO Code: 139999)
> 
> educ. qualifications - B.Tech (Electronics and Communication) + MBA (Industrial Safety and Environmental Management )
> 
> ...


reason ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

pooja_manchanda said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have received a negative assessment.
> Is there any way forward now?


Oh sorry for that.


----------



## pooja_manchanda (Aug 8, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> reason ?



Field of study Electronics and Communication
Engineering is not highly relevant

Field of study Industrial Safety and Environmental
Management is not highly relevant.

the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the
nominated occupation
• the employment is of insufficient duration within the last five years of the
date of applying for a Skills Assessment


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

pooja_manchanda said:


> Field of study Electronics and Communication
> Engineering is not highly relevant
> 
> Field of study Industrial Safety and Environmental
> ...


that states 2 reason...

1. you didnt followed the ANZSCO code properly.. your role should match with word to word to the definition.

2. 5 yr work ex is required when you dont have relevant bechalor degree as per the requirement.

This states you choose wrong code...

you done it yourself ?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Hi my question is that.... if i call VET after 13 weeks, what should i quote in call ??
My agent only gave REFERENCE NUMBER of the file.. thr is no File number... 
and i dont want to depend on him to call and revert me...


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Hi my question is that.... if i call VET after 13 weeks, what should i quote in call ??
> My agent only gave REFERENCE NUMBER of the file.. thr is no File number...
> and i dont want to depend on him to call and revert me...


Hi nitin,

I believe we will get only a Reference number from VET, and there's no file number. Even I have got only that. And I got a screen shot from my agent that shows the application status in VET website. The update has the same Reference number(and no file number). Will be sending a PM.


----------



## pooja_manchanda (Aug 8, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> that states 2 reason...
> 
> 1. you didnt followed the ANZSCO code properly.. your role should match with word to word to the definition.
> 
> ...



No, actually i did with the help of an agent.



 Role description was matching word to word with Skill Description


 Atleast one year of post qualification is required, which is there.
Because my degree is relevant to work exp.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

pooja_manchanda said:


> No, actually i did with the help of an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then why this has been done like this... if possible can you please share with me the fist two letters of the name of your agent.. i m from delhi too so may be mine will clash with you

they are MARA certified ?? and whats thr wording now


----------



## pooja_manchanda (Aug 8, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> then why this has been done like this... if possible can you please share with me the fist two letters of the name of your agent.. i m from delhi too so may be mine will clash with you
> 
> they are MARA certified ?? and whats thr wording now



yes they are MARA certified.
But my primary concern is to get the application approved.I appreciate if anybody could provide suggestions for that.

I suggest you should not worry by other's results. Just stay positive and wait for yours.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

pooja_manchanda said:


> yes they are MARA certified.
> But my primary concern is to get the application approved.I appreciate if anybody could provide suggestions for that.
> 
> I suggest you should not worry by other's results. Just stay positive and wait for yours.


If you are sure about your case, you can go for review. Your agent will be doing that for you. *No fees to agent for doing this.*


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

usha abhilash said:


> if you are sure about your case, you can go for review. Your agent will be doing that for you. *no fees to agent for doing this.*


TOO POOJA

you must have done everything as per guidance on your agent.. So push him/her.. And ask to re lodge the application...


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

Vet result positive


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

meenal_sm said:


> Vet result positive


i think your process didnt reached 13 weeks time period..


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> i think your process didnt reached 13 weeks time period..


Yes


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Hi my question is that.... if i call VET after 13 weeks, what should i quote in call ??
> My agent only gave REFERENCE NUMBER of the file.. thr is no File number...
> and i dont want to depend on him to call and revert me...



The Application Id is always alpha numeric where first two numbers represent the calendar year of application submission (14), next two alphabets are first two alphabets of your surname (XX) and last six digits are the actual application reference number. 

It might be a good idea to call them between 3-5pm AEST and speak to your case officer directly. You are well within your rights to chase them if it has already been 12 weeks and you have not been contacted. You will require your application reference number. 

In my case, at the end of 10th week I emailed them, and I got a reply saying my case is prioritised (this is what they generally communicate on the first contact from applicant). In the 11th week, a case officer asked for one document which was missing from my application, which was actually already provided (i.e. that is when they looked at my application for the first time). In the 12the week i got the verification call and the 13th week was outcome.

Good luck to the waiting folks!


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> If you are sure about your case, you can go for review. Your agent will be doing that for you. *No fees to agent for doing this.*


Hi Usha

Any update from Vet. I have also lodged my application on 23-May-14 under ANSZCO 221214 - Internal Auditor.

Does Vet TAT begin from the date of payment of fees or uploading of docs, since my docs were uploaded by my agent on 27-May-14.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Hi my question is that.... if i call VET after 13 weeks, what should i quote in call ??
> My agent only gave REFERENCE NUMBER of the file.. thr is no File number...
> and i dont want to depend on him to call and revert me...


Hi Nitin

You can also get online access for your VET account. Your agent will have to mail Vet for that and u will receive the login ID and password in your mail within 2-3 days. The mail would come directly from VET


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Usha
> 
> Any update from Vet. I have also lodged my application on 23-May-14 under ANSZCO 221214 - Internal Auditor.
> 
> Does Vet TAT begin from the date of payment of fees or uploading of docs, since my docs were uploaded by my agent on 27-May-14.


Got reply to my email stating that my file is being assessed. That is a standard reply. They count from the date of docs uploaded.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got reply to my email stating that my file is being assessed. That is a standard reply. They count from the date of docs uploaded.


Did u apply thru an agent or on ur own..since i have not received any such email as yet, maybe my agent has received it. I however have online access to my account which says "under progress" since last 2 months.

Any inputs


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Nitin
> 
> You can also get online access for your VET account. Your agent will have to mail Vet for that and u will receive the login ID and password in your mail within 2-3 days. The mail would come directly from VET


thanks for info.. but i am skipping the access to application..
as i can control the process from next step.... and also i m relying on agent.. but ya will call them for the status once i reach 12 weeks time

I have my file number.. as they sent it for signing


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got reply to my email stating that my file is being assessed. That is a standard reply. They count from the date of docs uploaded.


Ok..i didnt notice that u have mentioned that it was in reply to an email u sent


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Did u apply thru an agent or on ur own..since i have not received any such email as yet, maybe my agent has received it. I however have online access to my account which says "under progress" since last 2 months.
> 
> Any inputs


I applied thru an agent. But I sent an email to VET asking for the status.


----------



## thenagpal (Feb 2, 2014)

any one know about 249299(private tutor ) occupation.i want to apply for skill assessment.please help me in this.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

thenagpal said:


> any one know about 249299(private tutor ) occupation.i want to apply for skill assessment.please help me in this.


my sister is currently doing her VETASSESS skills assessment as private tutor. what would you like to know?


----------



## thenagpal (Feb 2, 2014)

soeid said:


> my sister is currently doing her VETASSESS skills assessment as private tutor. what would you like to know?



thanks soeid,

i need some exp letter samples as well as want to ask some occupation related queries.please help me dear


----------



## pease (Oct 3, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Did u apply thru an agent or on ur own..since i have not received any such email as yet, maybe my agent has received it. I however have online access to my account which says "under progress" since last 2 months.
> 
> Any inputs


Hi I am from pune, my qualification and experience is same like you can you please let me know who is u r agent 
It would be a great help for me


----------

